# passanger block list



## pushye (Jul 14, 2015)

This needs tobe on the app
I don't necessarily want them to lose access to Uber I just don't want to be pinged if I'm near them and they need a ride. ...


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

With a driver request search capability, so if they want a specific driver who is online they can


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Great ideas. It can be both ways. If the pax doesn't want a certain driver they can block them and vise versa. If the passenger wants certain drivers then it at least gives those drivers preference if their online and within a certain geographic area.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I really like the idea of pax picking their drivers in the area. I've had numerous pax that asked for my number so I could drive them again. I told them my schedule, and that Uber is on a nearest-driver system, and I don't give out my personal number to riders. =(


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

DocT said:


> I really like the idea of pax picking their drivers in the area. I've had numerous pax that asked for my number so I could drive them again. I told them my schedule, and that Uber is on a nearest-driver system, and I don't give out my personal number to riders. =(


Screw that. Give them your number and collect some repeat business.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> Screw that. Give them your number and collect some repeat business.


Good idea if you want to be woken up at 4 am to travel 30 min and drive a group of drunks on a random 5 min trip further away from your home.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

DocT, remember that you are an independent contractor. Uber isn't looking out for your best interests, so you have to. 

If and when Uber decides it's going to crack down on someone for cultivating their own repeat clients, especially if Uber is still collecting their cut, then the labor lawyers have more ammo to have drivers classified as employees.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

You have to be selective, UberxGc, I wouldn't and don't give that out to just anyone.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> You have to be selective, UberxGc, I wouldn't and don't give that out to just anyone.


Everyone who has ever asked if they could call me personally did not have scheduled trips. They all wanted a driver for random trips. Anyway, at these rates, even driving sheduled trips is not tempting (they won't pay much more than uber rates) because you have to stop ubering long before the booking and drive to them for god knows how far.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Ask questions and set parameters. Screening. I target folks who travel for business a lot, who go from my general area to downtown often, and I can time things out so I am near them whenever they're ready to go back home so I can be paid for the return trip. Weekday business travelers from out of town are good, too. Pick them up and take them downtown, bring them back to the hotel later, do what you want in between, and get paid both directions. If you are relying on Uber to spoon feed you everything, you will starve. Uber's providing you with leads, what you do with them is your business. By the way, they don't pay more than the uber rate, I run all transactions thru the app.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Running everything thru the app? Well, this is the safe and smart way to do it of course but you made it sound as if you were running your own business. If you do that, uber will love you even more. "Everyone's private driver" indeed.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

At this point in time, it keeps me insured on the rides. Over time, after I acquire commercial insurance, of course I would make modifications.

I AM running my own business, all drivers are, or should be. That is the definition of an independent contractor. Uber is a platform to acquire customers and collect payment, so it makes no sense for me to cut them out of the process.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> At this point in time, it keeps me insured on the rides. Over time, after I acquire commercial insurance, of course I would make modifications.
> 
> I AM running my own business, all drivers are, or should be. That is the definition of an independent contractor. Uber is a platform to acquire customers and collect payment, so it makes no sense for me to cut them out of the process.


The only real issue I see with this (besides possible deactivation if you care about that) is insurance. If you have personal insurance than you will see a line on your exclusion list about using your car to transport people for money. In other words, when you work outside the Uber platform you are uninsured.

If you get into an accident and are at fault, ruin two cars and somebody is injured you are totally ****ed. You will lose your personal insurance and most likely be sued by the other driver and be liable for medical bills after you are sued by any injured parties.

If you have commercial insurance disregard..


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> The only real issue I see with this (besides possible deactivation if you care about that) is insurance. If you have personal insurance than you will see a line on your exclusion list about using your car to transport people for money. In other words, when you work outside the Uber platform you are uninsured.
> 
> If you get into an accident and are at fault, ruin two cars and somebody is injured you are totally ****ed. You will lose your personal insurance and most likely be sued by the other driver and be liable for medical bills after you are sued by any injured parties.
> 
> If you have commercial insurance disregard..


Exactly why I run all customers thru the app. I have gap insurance and my insurance company is aware of the fact that I transport people for money.

Why would Uber deactivate me for making them money? I know I have read about some people being deactivated for bringing on "personals", but if they deactivated me for working as an independent contractor, then I would have the grounds to sue them as an employer as was done in California.


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

The customer support that I spoke a while ago explain to me that if we gave a bad rating (1 star) to a passenger or vice versa, the system will make sure that we will not meet again.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

gietno said:


> The customer support that I spoke a while ago explain to me that if we gave a bad rating (1 star) to a passenger or vice versa, the system will make sure that we will not meet again.


And you believe that? Okay, maybe it's true, but I don't buy it.


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

To be honest with you I don't know but I don't care too 

I do have some repeat customers (3-4 nice people) but they are nice thou.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

We only want the nice ones as repeats anyway!


----------



## gietno (Jul 17, 2015)

Yup, totally 100% agree.


ATX 22 said:


> We only want the nice ones as repeats anyway!


----------



## pushye (Jul 14, 2015)

i was just driving past where i last picked up this asshole.... i would love to never see him again .. i would love to go to trip history and click on that trip then click on block rider .. he really rubbed me the wrong way ...
..... sure they should have the same power.. 
.......but we need an edge out their.. 
...i would also ague we need a note to riders on our profile page.. so when they click on our car the note will pop up saying this driver expects this from riders....no suburbs, no airports, no smokers, no groups, no pets, no multiple stops .. then they will have the option of click ok or search for next driver .....
at least in large markets like austin, la, chicago,,,etc ... or when we aren't in a surge area 
im sure in large markets there are plenty of drivers who gives no ****s ....but for us small %tage of people that have requirements they should be honored...


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

UBERxGc said:


> Good idea if you want to be woken up at 4 am to travel 30 min and drive a group of drunks on a random 5 min trip further away from your home.


True


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

pushyeater said:


> i was just driving past where i last picked up this asshole.... i would love to never see him again .. i would love to go to trip history and click on that trip then click on block rider .. he really rubbed me the wrong way ...
> ..... sure they should have the same power..
> .......but we need an edge out their..
> ...i would also ague we need a note to riders on our profile page.. so when they click on our car the note will pop up saying this driver expects this from riders....no suburbs, no airports, no smokers, no groups, no pets, no multiple stops .. then they will have the option of click ok or search for next driver .....
> ...


But it won't work because they don't know they're assholes...


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

pushyeater said:


> This needs tobe on the app
> I don't necessarily want them to lose access to Uber I just don't want to be pinged if I'm near them and they need a ride. ...


I thought that if you rate them 3 or lower they will never be connected to you again...or is that Lyft..I cant remember.


----------



## Ridespp (Jul 18, 2015)

Rideapp in California does allow drivers to apply online and they do let you block passengers and drivers. This makes sure that everyone is happy.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I want the app to tell me where the passenger is going before I decide to pick them up. I'm tired of accepting pings from assholes who only take minimum fares and don't tip. I lose money each time this happens. I keep my own list of names of these minimum fare people near my home base, so I know who to cancel on.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

ATX 22 said:


> With a driver request search capability, so if they want a specific driver who is online they can


But then ud be forced or pressured to drive 10 miles to pick up ur PAx/friend get my point.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Martin818 said:


> But then ud be forced or pressured to drive 10 miles to pick up ur PAx/friend get my point.


No one forces me to do anything. I give them an option to call me first if they like my service. Sometimes I am too far away, or otherwise busy, and I let them know this. Not like it matters, Uber isn't going to do anything drivers request anyway.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

With Lyft if both driver and pax give each other a 3 rating and below. The never match again. ever.

Love this. Uber needs this now!


----------



## cityjohn (Aug 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But it won't work because they don't know they're assholes...


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

If you rate a passenger two stars, you will never be paired with that passenger again.


----------

